

Derivatives the new 'ticking bomb' - moog
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/derivatives-new-ticking-time-bomb/story.aspx?guid=%7BB9E54A5D%2D4796%2D4D0D%2DAC9E%2DD9124B59D436%7D&dist=MostReadHome

======
xirium
This isn't new. The article investigates a Warren Buffett prediction with five
years of hindsight. Indeed, when Buffett's Gen Re started unwinding its
derivatives five years ago, some thought derivatives would be the primary
source of a financial meltdown.

I believe at the time that Buffett was most concerned that a large and
permanent shift in major exchange rates would eliminate small margins of
profit.

